# Randolph County 10 point!



## Cole Henry (Sep 14, 2014)

Hunted in the pouring rain last night and was able to seal the deal on this Nice 3 year old South Georgia buck. I was hunting right on the edge of some thick planted pines and a hardwood bottom loaded with red oaks. I had a picture if him slipping through there yesterday morning at 6 am to head back to bed and was hoping to catch him in the evening coming back out to feed. He came in early about 5 pm and with the rain and thick cover didn't see him till he was at 15 yards and looking right at me, he had me pegged! He couldn't really make me out good so he started to circle down wind and it was too thick for a clear shot. He finally bolted and took off back into his bedding area but didn't blow so I was hoping there was still a chance.  Sure enough an hour later he came back out and snuck up on me again but this time his head was down feeding. 15 yard quartering away shot and the NAP Kill zone broad head performed flawless.  Watched him grow all summer and it is by far my best buck from the south. Super proud of this one!


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------



## jvaughn92 (Sep 14, 2014)

Great buck congrats!


----------



## one_shot (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice dark rack,congrats!


----------



## MossyOak92 (Sep 14, 2014)

love the color on the rack!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2014)

Sweet man; congratulations!


----------



## 1bohunter (Sep 14, 2014)

Congratulations, , nice job


----------



## Scotsman (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice! That's the way to get it done.


----------



## bowkill7 (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats, Purdy buck!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Sep 14, 2014)

Good deal! Congrats!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks guys!  Yeah I fell in love with that chocolate rack when I first saw him. He shed the velvet only two days ago.


----------



## alan (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## AliBubba (Sep 14, 2014)

Congrats.. looks like he just rubbed the velvet off his antlers.


----------



## Maximus1215 (Sep 14, 2014)

Love those chocolate racks! Nice job and congrats on a great buck!


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 14, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## BlackEagle (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 14, 2014)

NICE buck congrats .... Glad he made that fatal return trip for ya


----------



## 100hunter (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to go Cole.


----------



## J-Rod (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice buck


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 14, 2014)

nice buck, were you in a climber and he spotted you or ground blind


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 14, 2014)

nice buck Cole congrats, nice start to the season


----------



## Stumper (Sep 14, 2014)

Love a chocolate colored rack, very nice buck Congratulations!


----------



## Moose Master (Sep 14, 2014)

Great buck. Congrats on sealing the deal!


----------



## riskyb (Sep 14, 2014)

congrats nice buck


----------



## MCNASTY (Sep 14, 2014)

Great buck man !! Good way to break the ice.


----------



## hunter84 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice buck,great start to the season


----------



## vtec31284 (Sep 14, 2014)

Way to go


----------



## Echo (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome buck! Congratulations!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 14, 2014)

thc_clubPres said:


> nice buck, were you in a climber and he spotted you or ground blind



I was in a lock on. Thanks


----------



## GSU Bowhunter (Sep 14, 2014)

way to go!


----------



## jlayneii (Sep 14, 2014)

Great job


----------



## kh67148 (Sep 14, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 14, 2014)

BOOM goes the dynamite!!  CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice.  Real nice.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 15, 2014)

Good looking buck! Congrats!


----------



## DMCox (Sep 15, 2014)

Awesome buck! Great way to start the season.


----------



## chambers270 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice deer, really good color on his antlers


----------



## South Man (Sep 15, 2014)

Good one


----------



## Fortner (Sep 15, 2014)

Good job! I sat in the rain too and would've loved to have seen him!


----------



## bigelow (Sep 15, 2014)

That's a nice one love the color of the antlers


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 15, 2014)

bigelow said:


> That's a nice one love the color of the antlers



I love the color of those ribs in your avatar! Making me hungry


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## ReelAffair (Sep 15, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Cole Henry (Sep 15, 2014)

I also wanted to add that this deer lived in another part of the property about a half mile away all summer long and got literally hundreds of photos of him and his bachelor group. He was coming to a feeder that we keep going year round just about every morning and evening. On September 1st he completely moved his core area and I didnt know till that afternoons card pull that he was in this new area. There was also a fresh scrape that I am assuming was his only about 20 yards from the stand.


----------



## boarbutcher (Sep 16, 2014)

Congrats on a really nice deer.


----------



## Bow Only (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice, that is getting it done.


----------



## Sterling (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Redfish Sam (Sep 16, 2014)

Nice deer, especially with a bow! Great job!


----------



## buckey slayer (Sep 17, 2014)

*rainy day buck*

nice one congrats enjoyed the story


----------



## mecicon (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice way to start your season.


----------

